# Waterfowl Shotgun



## dwoz18 (Oct 6, 2008)

Because this year was my first year waterfowling i used my remington 870 express 12 GA, and i felt like i did fairly well using it. But i was thinking of upgrading to a new shotgun. I was looking at the Benelli Nova or Super Nova. But they are fairly expensive, and didnt know i wanted to spend that much. So what shotgun is a good waterfowl shotgun from a $400 to $600 price range?
Also, i wanted to hear thoughts on the pattern master choke.


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

Benelli Nova....period
Takes abuse, shoots straight and never ever fails. highest price I have seen lately has been 399$ can be had for 349$ new if you look around.
The super nova isnt much different, just the comfortech stock....not that important IMO


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

If I were you I wouldn't get the nova or supanova if you already have a pump. 870 is a great pump and is what I used for years on all types of game including waterfowl. If I was to get a new waterfowl gun it would be a semi-auto, probably a SBE or SBEII. I know that's out of your price range so look at what others post.


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

870 is a great gun. For an upgrade in that price range there are 2 great choices: pump = BPS (I would avoid the nova); autoloader = baikal 153 (remington 453). I have owned many, many, many guns. And I shoot A LOT (5 cases/year). My favorites for performance (aka reliability), regardless of price, are:

1) baikal 153
2) 3" BPS
3) 870
4) beretta extrema


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

and the choke thing....i've always shot factory modified chokes and done just fine....sure some ammo seems to shoot a little better but overall the choke game to me is just a gimick.
I've killed geese and ducks at 5 yards all the way to 50 yards with factory modified chokes in remington, benelli, mossberg, beretta, browning, and winchester shotguns with various ammo.


----------



## dwoz18 (Oct 6, 2008)

ShootSkybusters said:


> 870 is a great gun. For an upgrade in that price range there are 2 great choices: pump = BPS (I would avoid the nova); autoloader = baikal 153 (remington 453). I have owned many, many, many guns. And I shoot A LOT (5 cases/year). My favorites for performance (aka reliability), regardless of price, are:
> 
> 1) baikal 153
> 2) 3" BPS
> ...


So the bps in a 10 GA or 12 GA? Why would you avoid the nova?


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

I have hunted with a Rem SP10 for years on the Bay. It has never failed to shoot. When the divers cross the Big Mac, I take them. Let the Browing person shot at close range.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Like others have mentioned if you got an 870 and are looking at the Nova or Super Nova your essentially buying what you already own. If you look around you can find some good autoloaders for around $600 used.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

870 is great. But if you insist on a new gun I have the nova and I love it. It's indestructable. It always shoots and even shooting 3.5's it didn't kickbaf at all. The only jam I had was a bad shell. It was very rusty and the brass actually split and got stuck but it was my fault for not paying attention. I got mine at gander for 375 brand new. It also came with a great bead for any situation. I would buy it again in a heartbeat. My buddies 870 had to be serviced within 3 weeks.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i have hunted with three people that had novas. all of them were messing with there guns several times while hunting. i have a bps and hate it nothing but problems seance i had it. i had a 835 for several years that would throw out a live load with an empty from time to time. i would say your good with what you got. if you wont a new gun wait and get one of the top line autos. sx3,Beretta,sb2. all good guns. i personally shoot the sx3. shot many others but the sx3 fits me best. i also have seen some stogers not sure what model but they weren't worth a turd. 
just my experiences.


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

dwoz18 said:


> So the bps in a 10 GA or 12 GA? Why would you avoid the nova?


Pretty much all pumps go boom 3 times, so that's not your deciding factor unlike with autos. But when I have shot and watched people shoot the nova with magnums, the recoil and associated muzzle rise when shooting is big. I think that's because it's a pretty light gun in the forearm. I know it has a decent following...but I prefer the 870. If you are taller than 5'9" with normal arms, when you pull up a BPS (always talking 12 gauge, btw), you will probably like it better. You are going for an upgrade though...so I would go autoloader. Used 1187 or new/used baikal 153 would be good picks. Most won't believe this, but if the Baikal 153 had a sticker of $800-1000, it would get rave reviews from all...not just the folks that have put thousands of rounds through one!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

ShootSkybusters said:


> Pretty much all pumps go boom 3 times, so that's not your deciding factor unlike with autos. But when I have shot and watched people shoot the nova with magnums, the recoil and associated muzzle rise when shooting is big. I think that's because it's a pretty light gun in the forearm. I know it has a decent following...but I prefer the 870. If you are taller than 5'9" with normal arms, when you pull up a BPS (always talking 12 gauge, btw), you will probably like it better. You are going for an upgrade though...so I would go autoloader. Used 1187 or new/used baikal 153 would be good picks. Most won't believe this, but if the Baikal 153 had a sticker of $800-1000, it would get rave reviews from all...not just the folks that have put thousands of rounds through one!


i almost bought a baikal last spring.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want another pump gun the Nova is a fine choice. I love mine, been shootnig it since they came out. I prefer the Nova over the Super Nova. I dont like the changes they made to the outside of the gun. Real gaudy gun IMO. Nova is 3.5" as well. Only other diffference i believe is the recoil system in the stock. Super Nova has it and Nova does not..Dont need one IMO.


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually, with the supernova, you can adjust the stock for better fitment. I did not see where you can make stock changes on the NOva for things like LOP and Cast. This adjustablility and the ability to add the recoil system is the reason I stepped up to a Supernova from an 870.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

smithsc1 said:


> Actually, with the supernova, you can adjust the stock for better fitment. I did not see where you can make stock changes on the NOva for things like LOP and Cast. This adjustablility and the ability to add the recoil system is the reason I stepped up to a Supernova from an 870.


Ok, i knew there was something to that stock. Still prefer the Nova.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you look around you can find used rem. 1100 auto loaders for 300.00. If I were you and wanted to upgrade. I would not buy another pump. If you want another pump, save your money and go auto loader, you will not want another pump, ever.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

agreed, stick with what you got and save up for an auto


----------



## GT Charter Service (Jul 18, 2007)

a save up and get SBA you can not go wrong i got one and it ROCKS


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you want to keep the cost under 500-600 then I would look at a used auto loader there are a lot of good used guns on the market. Through out the season I rotate between my Beretta Extrema, Browning A5 and Browning Gold. I have a 870 and BPS but once you start shooting w a auto its tough to go back to a pump. As far as the Pattern Master choke tubes I love em its all I use on my waterfowl guns.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Just. Picked up an 1100 for 200. Almost brand new. Far as the Nova... I have seen the safety fail and the firing pin fail to strike the primer. It is no step up from the 870. Like said earlier a pump to a pump is really not worth the money. Look for a clean used auto. Cabelas had used 1187 waterfowl editions clean for 600 little while ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

i wouldnt waste the time or money going from an 870 to another pump, 870 is one of the top rated waterfowl guns... takes abuse and performs. if you want a new gun go with a semi-auto if not id stay with the 870 until you decide to go semi auto.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

I did a lot of research this fall and ended up with Stoeger M2000($400). I knew I didnt want to drop over a grand on a SBEII. It is a love it or hate it gun opinion wise. I personally love mine it has not skipped a beat. 

The majority of complaint on the gun are because of two reasons.
1. Always shoot 1 and 1/8 oz shells or larger 
2. Clean the factory grease very very good before shooting. 

It is easy to take apart to clean. I clean mine and lightly regrease almost everytime out. With any auto you have to clean and grease it regularly. A Pump on the other hand, is lower maintence, but once you shoot a auto it is difficult to go back to a pump.

Just My .02

JMich24


----------



## dwoz18 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the posts. I appreciate it. I guess that benelli name gets to me sometimes. But i have been researching and i guess the 870 for a pump is a nice gun. Not to change the original topic but, a used auto for 400 to 600 is the way to go? Just try to find a clean one?
I sort of wanted to buy a new gun, just something about it. Like you get to start a new history for it or something idk.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

supernova you can adjust the fit of the gun and you will shoot better with a better fitting gun. if you want to stay with a pump. i'd say keep your pump and save for another year and get a new vinci or a SBE2, extrema 2, maxus or whatever..


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

As for your 2nd question, I have been using a Pattern Master (extended choke since I shoot 3 1/2s) the last 2 seasons.  I am sold, it is staying on my gun. My shot to drop ratio is up (shooting 1 or 2 x's instead of all 3), my overall numbers are up (since I am more comfortable reaching out on the ones that I would pass on) and my fold vs wound ratio is up. I am fully aware there are a dozen other factors that could have caused this and I have not done any testing with and without; but, even though I choked  at the cost, I would buy again.

Since it looks like you are on a budget, I would recommend taking the $100 and putting towards the gun that you want. A choke is not going to improve a gun that you are not happy or comfortable with and when you find that perfect gun, a choke is an easy add on later.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I was able to pick up am 1187 super mag couple years ago from Dicks for around 550. Woudn't give up that gun for anything, never had a problem with it in any weather. Check around stores like Dicks or Dunhams they often run sales others stores don't


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I don't remember the exact name, but Benelli makes a non ct version of the M2 and SBE2, that would be my choice. I think they call it the M2 American. IMO, they should still make the M1 and SBE.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I sent you a PM on a used Benelli I saw while Christmas shopping. Steve


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I used an older 870 along with one of my old A-5's for several seasons before deciding since we do alot of swamp/standing in the water all day type duck hunting that I no longer wanted to risk ruining a classic A-5 nor shoot 2 3/4 shells anylonger. I bought as a "throw-away" gun a Charles Daly semi-auto from Wal-mart for under 3 bills, it shoots 3" shells and I have had good success with it. The only issue I've ever had was the o-ring broke and I replace it with one from a different supplier. I would recommend one but unfortuneatly I understand they are no longer available? :sad:

That being said, I am considering going back to a pump. The reason? Simple, the cost of ammo is killing me! With an automatic every duck I shoot at gets three shots, whether it needs it or not! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

AR34 said:


> If you look around you can find used rem. 1100 auto loaders for 300.00. If I were you and wanted to upgrade. I would not buy another pump. If you want another pump, save your money and go auto loader, you will not want another pump, ever.


Where? I want another 1100.

I prefer my Rem 1100. No jams this year. 4 cases of Winchester Xpert 2 3/4 and 5 boxes of number 6 low brass. If is below freezing, I shoot 870 with a 28 inch interchangable choke, that I had magnaported. All the fancy shells don't kill more birds, they just cost more to shoot.


----------



## EN1796 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know many on this board will disagree with me until the end of time, but I shoot a Mossburg 935 and absolutely love it. It's semi-automatic, half the price of a top of the line semi, and takes a beating but keeps on shooting. I have dropped it in the drink and mud and it just keeps firing. Yes, many have had problems with them but I have had great success. Plus their customer service is second to none. Just my .02


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

couple of things;

1. keep the 870 express - don't trade it in. 
You won't get anything for it really and I think you'd be kicking yourself later for doing it. 

this is now your back up gun. (and a good un at that! I shoot one every year that's probably 30+ years old. never a hick up and fires everytime under much more extreme conditions than we experience here in michigan.)

2. for about $550, I'd look into the Beretta 3901. it's a black syn, 3" chambered, 390 frame autoloader positioned to hit a value price point. meaning; she's missing alot of bells n whistles and I think it comes with just one choke, but it's still a fine shooter.

no matter on the choke as you'll end up swithching it out anyways. 

check cabelas and work in one of those "_spend $500, get $150 back_" promos! At an endcost of $400, it'd definitely be worth a looksee!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dad bought a 3901 great gun dicks will run the 1187 for 550 in camo this fall
dad paid 500 with the 150 back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

EN1796 said:


> I know many on this board will disagree with me until the end of time, but I shoot a Mossburg 935 and absolutely love it. It's semi-automatic, half the price of a top of the line semi, and takes a beating but keeps on shooting. I have dropped it in the drink and mud and it just keeps firing. Yes, many have had problems with them but I have had great success. Plus their customer service is second to none. Just my .02


I also have a 935 that I shoot most of the time for waterfowl, have a SBE 1 as a backup. . . customer service is great, second to Caesar Guerini. 


For the $400-$600 range NIB look at:

Beretta 3901 or Walmart Beretta 390
Mossberg 930 (2 3/4" and 3") or the 935 (3" and 3 1/2")

I would look at used Benellis as well.


----------



## dwoz18 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yah i got the 870 looked at to sell yesterday and its only worth about $150. maybe 200 to someone else. But my dad talked me into keeping it, he said he wants it for his grand son. Gosh thats a long ways off. But i have to agree i need to switch to the auto loader. So as of right now i am looking for the Beretta 390 or 3901. Thanks for all the input guys, it is very helpful in my decision.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

3901 the reciever is made in America
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckBustJigger (Dec 29, 2010)

love the nova shot for a decade and never one prob. partnereed with a patternmaster its deadly. be sure to pattern it with every load up to 4 shot you will be surprised


----------



## skyballer19 (Jan 29, 2009)

As far as guns go, Ive shot 3 different ones a lot. Nova, 835, 870. All shot 3 times. 835 and 870 didnt hold up over time. Both still shot just not as well. The Nova is sweet in my opinion. Always shoot. I go through 2-3 case a season and clean well once a year. Hunted in some very muddy fields and it always fires. Just take it home and spray with hose. Dropped it in swamp couple time to and all I did was picked it up and drained water out of it and shot ducks 10min later. Buddys have SBEII and Vinci. Both are sweet guns.
No pattern masters choke tubes are the s**t. I took the time to pattern them on paper and there is no compression with factory chokes. I was only shooting BB when I did this and shot 4 different brands of shells. There is 6 of us in my hunting group and we all shoot benelli with pattern master and its the best in my PERSONAL opinion!


----------

